# Best PRO (Performing Rights Organization) to go with?



## JTJohnson (Apr 22, 2017)

I am new in the game and was signing up to crucial music when i realised you needed a PRO to continue with creating an account. Anyone have any advice for someone just starting out in the performance world?


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 22, 2017)

You sign with whatever PRO is in your jurisdiction. If you are in Canada, you sign with SOCAN. The UK, PRS. etc. Even if you had a choice, there is no "best PRO".


----------



## dannymc (Apr 22, 2017)

> You sign with whatever PRO is in your jurisdiction. If you are in Canada, you sign with SOCAN. The UK, PRS. etc. Even if you had a choice, there is no "best PRO".



not necessarily. i'm from Ireland and never signed with IMRO as i never done any work as a composer in Ireland. I'm a member of ASCAP due to the fact that one of the first libraries i ever signed with was US based. they will all collect internationally anyway. 

Danny


----------



## vlad (Apr 22, 2017)

dannymc said:


> not necessarily. i'm from Ireland and never signed with IMRO as i never done any work as a composer in Ireland. I'm a member of ASCAP due to the fact that one of the first libraries i ever signed with was US based. they will all collect internationally anyway.
> 
> Danny



exactly, you can go step further even - 
You can go with BMI (write them to collect only in US and Canada), COMPASS for Far East(provide them with list of countries) and PRS or SACEM for Europe - all in same time. A bit more hassle, yes, but you will get more money this way, and faster.


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 22, 2017)

So, you can join PROs in other countries? I was told by some PROs that you could not.


----------



## vlad (Apr 22, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> So, you can join PROs in other countries? I was told by some PROs that you could not.


Some PROs yes, for example if you are not HK national you cannot join PRO there, same goes for South Korean PRO.

But for most of other major PROs (BMI, PRS, SACEM, GEMA, ZAiKS, COMPASS) - sure you can, provided countries you want to collect royalties from are not overlapping in your PROs lists. For example if you want to be BMI (USA) and PRS (UK) member simultaneously you should:

1. Exclude USA from your PRS countries list
2. Exclude UK from your BMI countries list

This way you will be getting all royalties that come from UK directly from PRS, and all royalties that come from USA directly from BMI.

Of course that means more paperwork, but moneywise it's worth it in long run.


----------



## JTJohnson (Apr 22, 2017)

Im a British national but live/work in Australia now. What would be my best option?


----------



## Desire Inspires (May 13, 2017)

JTJohnson said:


> Im a British national but live/work in Australia now. What would be my best option?


Sign with PRS.


----------



## JTJohnson (May 18, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Sign with PRS.


Any reason?


----------

